# 724-Acre QDM Property in Wilkes Co.



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 15, 2020)

New lease available. Recently acquired on long term lease. Privately owned 724-acre hunting plantation with 2 cabins in Wilkes County, GA. Approximately 10 miles south of Washington. Well-managed property with excellent deer and turkey hunting. Feral hogs will be controlled through trapping and hunting. Habitat is ⅔ timber and ⅓ open fields. Timber is predominantly planted pines, with mature oaks bordering fields and river. Fields will be manipulated to enhance wildlife habitat. Some will be planted in wildlife food sources. Some may be managed in fallow field early succession habitat. And some may be maintained as hay fields.

Several buildings onsite including an enclosed equipment shed, a large pole barn, a 2-story log cabin, and a 2-story wood frame cabin. Both cabins are structurally sound but need work. Property is managed on strict QDM by a professional wildlife biologist.

Limited to 4 members at $4,500 each. Shooter buck must be 4.5 years or older. Looking for high integrity individuals who work cooperatively to uphold our established QDM plan. The goal is prime hunting, low hunting pressure, and zero drama. Snowflakes and squeaky wheels need not apply.


----------



## chad1770 (Jan 1, 2021)

Do you have any opening for 2021-22 season?


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 2, 2021)

No openings in this particular lease. We have 2 openings in other Wilkes County leases due to the untimely death of two members. In the past month, one died in a car accident and one died of cancer. Both fine men.


----------



## uturn (Jan 2, 2021)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> No openings in this particular lease. We have 2 openings in other Wilkes County leases due to the untimely death of two members. In the past month, one died in a car accident and one died of cancer. Both fine men.



Man thats tough prayers for the men and their familes.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks Scott.


----------



## blackwater622 (Jan 3, 2021)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> No openings in this particular lease. We have 2 openings in other Wilkes County leases due to the untimely death of two members. In the past month, one died in a car accident and one died of cancer. Both fine men.



Do you still have any openings. If so pm me


----------



## srb (Jan 3, 2021)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> No openings in this particular lease. We have 2 openings in other Wilkes County leases due to the untimely death of two members. In the past month, one died in a car accident and one died of cancer. Both fine men.




I hate that for you guys , And prayers to the Families ..


----------

